# Can I put Two Pythons Together?



## JacobV (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello,
I currently have a Male Murray Darling Python, if I get a Spotted Python, can I have them both together if they are the same size? Either a female or male?
I have read all different things saying you can and you can't.

If that can't happen because they will attack each other or hurt each other, can I have a female MDP in with my male if they are also the same size?

Thank you, Jacob.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 27, 2014)

Wouldn't put a spotted in. It would become lunch sooner or later


----------



## Lawra (Mar 27, 2014)

[MENTION=37393]JacobV[/MENTION] short answer: no.


----------



## cement (Mar 27, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't do it mate, and I don't think you'll get to many who would say it will be ok. With the MD and the Spotted they won't stay the same size for long and there is a good chance your spotted will get eaten. You will have more success putting two MD together. But as always with multiple snakes in an enclosure they need a larger enclosure so that they can get away from each other when needed, but still be able to easily access individual basking and cooling places. Snakes by default are solitary animals and don't particularly like any company. Sure there are those who will say no prob been doing it for years, but it isn't seen very often in the wild which shouldn't be disregarded. Personally I think its a cheap way out of simply buying another enclosure, probably to the detriment of the less dominant snake.


----------



## JacobV (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok, thank you guys, I will just house him/her in a new enclosure.


----------



## Beans (Mar 28, 2014)

Good idea. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Mar 28, 2014)

This will be a case of one plus one equals one


----------



## saintanger (Mar 28, 2014)

no way, spotteds and murrays are very different pythons, and the murray would out grown the spotted very quickely. even at the same size one could get hurt/ killed or even both.


----------



## shaunyboy (Mar 28, 2014)

i wouldn't mix species mate

re Carpet Pythons
i and plenty other Carpet Keepers i know,keep same sized females and same sized pairs together without issues

re Feeding
ALWAYS Separate at feeding time,i take out which ever snake is easiest to get out the tank and feed it in a tub,the other snake i feed in the tank

NEVER keep 2 males together


as said,it's only Carpet Pythons i keep


cheers shaun


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 28, 2014)

shaunyboy said:


> i wouldn't mix species mate
> 
> re Carpet Pythons
> i and plenty other Carpet Keepers i know,keep same sized females and same sized pairs together without issues
> ...



Whenever this question comes up from an inexperienced keeper (and it seems to a common question at the moment) someone always seems to say "I do it with no problems, but you need to do this & this & this to make it safe..." The truth is it's NEVER a good long-term option to keep even similar sized pythons closely confined in a relatively small space. It only works "without issues" until you come home one day to a bloodbath and one or both snakes dead. 

I know people are only trying to be helpful, but even the suggestion to novice keepers that this can work, under any circumstances, is asking for trouble. It only works until it doesn't... VERY experienced keepers who can "read" their animals may have long-term success, but if you're anew keeper, forget it.

Jamie


----------



## shaunyboy (Mar 28, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Whenever this question comes up from an inexperienced keeper (and it seems to a common question at the moment) someone always seems to say "I do it with no problems, but you need to do this & this & this to make it safe..." The truth is it's NEVER a good long-term option to keep even similar sized pythons closely confined in a relatively small space. It only works "without issues" until you come home one day to a bloodbath and one or both snakes dead.
> 
> I know people are only trying to be helpful, but even the suggestion to novice keepers that this can work, under any circumstances, is asking for trouble. It only works until it doesn't... VERY experienced keepers who can "read" their animals may have long-term success, but if you're anew keeper, forget it.
> 
> Jamie



that's a very fair and excellent point mate

my apologies...

i should have explained it was experienced keepers i was refering to

i and plenty of keepers with decades of experience have been co habiting Carpets without issues

cheers shaun


----------



## zulu (Mar 28, 2014)

Multiples of the same species in the cage together for breeding is about it ,even then you have to keep a close eye on them to see whats happening.
Its similar to puting a yearling python into an adult size enclosure with the COP protocol NSW NPWS has ,watch them carefully as the parks and wildlife wont replace your little green tree python ,whatever species. if it dies of respiratory infection etc.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 28, 2014)

shaunyboy said:


> that's a very fair and excellent point mate
> 
> my apologies...
> 
> ...



No worries Shaun ! How's the weather over there atm? Warming up yet?

J


----------



## jacorin (Mar 28, 2014)

zulu said:


> Multiples of the same species in the cage together for breeding is about it ,even then you have to keep a close eye on them to see whats happening.
> Its similar to puting a yearling python into an adult size enclosure with the COP protocol NSW NPWS has ,watch them carefully as the parks and wildlife wont replace your little green tree python ,whatever species. if it dies of respiratory infection etc.



would be interesting to see what would happen from the court case and the public view(i know what i'm trying to say here but not how to say it) even if the person lost the case.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 28, 2014)

The exception to the rule is bags. Allens keep pythons together all the time.

..


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 28, 2014)

Gee Snowy, we don't usually get humour from WA herpers ! I hope you got permission to post the photo...

Jamie

J


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 28, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Gee Snowy, we don't usually get humour from WA herpers ! I hope you got permission to post the photo...
> 
> Jamie
> 
> J


I think the real Python was sort of strategically placed over part of the name  lol welllll thats how I am seeing it


----------



## Snowman (Mar 28, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Gee Snowy, we don't usually get humour from WA herpers ! I hope you got permission to post the photo...
> 
> Jamie
> 
> J



Hahaha.  
Permission for humour?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 28, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Hahaha.
> Permission for humour?



Indeed !

J


----------



## zulu (Mar 29, 2014)

zulu said:


> Multiples of the same species in the cage together for breeding is about it ,even then you have to keep a close eye on them to see whats happening.
> Its similar to puting a yearling python into an adult size enclosure with the COP protocol NSW NPWS has ,watch them carefully as the parks and wildlife wont replace your little green tree python ,whatever species. if it dies of respiratory infection etc.



What i meant there is "watch things closely " with multiples or upgrading to COP sizes . I put a green from his usual enclosure that i would have kept it in for a few years under my own protocol and it stressed and started to get respiratory so i put it back in smaller enclosure and it is alright.What ime saying as an experienced keeper is you need to watch things closely and act accordingly ,you have to place multiples for breeding at times etc use commonsense, if your experimenting observe.


----------



## Rhianon (Feb 11, 2017)

shaunyboy said:


> i wouldn't mix species mate
> 
> re Carpet Pythons
> i and plenty other Carpet Keepers i know,keep same sized females and same sized pairs together without issues
> ...



Shaun, how do you think two females would be together?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey Rhianon,
Something happened to a breeder in QLD recently that puts the whole subject in perspective.
A colony of 4 Diamonds kept outside for years with 'No problems'. (Plenty of people keep Diamonds together)
A new female was introduced to the colony......not a young snake but an appropriately sized 4 year old.

All was good for a few weeks till the keeper came home one day to find the new female had been devoured by one of its new cage mates.
Steer clear of keeping and snakes together.........In the past I have suggested that Diamonds would be ok together but it seems that idea has now fallen by the wayside.


----------

